# JBoss, Eclipse, Webseite wird nicht angezeigt?



## Juggl3r (22. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei, das Buch "JavaServerFaces" anzufangen zu lesen.
Da wurde zuerst Maven2 vorgestellt. Das habe ich auch mehr oder weniger so gut verstanden. 
Ich habe ein neues Projekt usw. angelegt. Und ich konnte auch per Kommandozeile mit "mvn jetty:run-exploded" das ganze Starten und anschließend mit firefox auf localhost:8080 anschauen. Das hat alles geklappt.

Danach wollte ich das ganze in Eclipse auch noch zusammen bekommen (das wurde allerdings nur sehr knapp im Buch erklärt, oder ich bin einfach nur zu Blöd dafür). Dazu habe ich mir mit dem Eclipse Updater alle JBoss Komponenten gedownloadet.

Anschließend habe ich alle Maven Projekte per File-Import-Existing projekt eingefügt. Anschließend gab es noch einen Fehler, welcher behoben wurde, indem ich den Pfad zu Maven gesetzt habe. Soweit so gut.

Allerdings habe ich danach rechtsklick auf das Projekt gemacht, Run - Run On Server.

Jetzt wollte Eclipse von mir, dass ich einen Server auswähle (das wurde ab hier gar nciht mehr im Buch beschrieben). Jetzt Hatte ich JBoss 3.0 bis 6.0 zur auwahl und noch ein paar andere... Ich habe mal angenommen, dass JBoss 6.0 da der richtige sind würde. Habe ich nun auf weiter gedrückt, so hat Eclipse mir mitgeteilt, dass er die .jar Datei vom Server nicht finden kann... Daraufhin habe ich dann die 181 MB von JBoss gedownloaded und den Pfad gesetzt usw. und hat auch alles geklappt. 
Konnte alles starten usw.

Allerdings kommt jetzt immer, wenn der Server gestartet wurde: "Dieses Programm kann die Webseite nicht anzeigen." innerhalb von Eclipse. Bzw. Firefox kann die Seite auch nicht anzeigen. Der Server läuft aber. Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Hier der Output vom Server innerhalb von Eclipse:

*Edit* Kann den Output nicht einfügen, wegen: 
Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, besteht aus 42450 Zeichen und ist damit zu lang. Bitte kürzen Sie den Text auf die maximale Länge von 25000 Zeichen.

Auf Anfrage könnte ich ihn irgendwo hochladen oder nur Teilstücke posten. Aber ich habe keine Fehlermeldungen gefunden...


----------



## TheDarkRose (22. Jun 2011)

Vergleich mal die Schritte was du gemacht hast mit dem Teil Server einrichten aus diesem Tut: javathreads.de/2011/05/tutorial-mit-java-ee-6-unter-eclipse-helios-und-mit-maven-unterstuetzung-starten/

google mal nach pastebin für so lange ausgaben


----------



## Juggl3r (22. Jun 2011)

Danke, werde mir das mal anschauen. Hab jetzt doch einen Teil mit Error gefunden. Hier die Ausgabe:

17:27:32,801 ERROR [AbstractKernelController] Error installing to Start: name=We - Pastebin.com


----------



## Juggl3r (28. Jun 2011)

Hmmm,

Leute, ich glaub, ich brauche doch Hilfe.
Habe jetzt alles 1 zu 1 genau so wie im Tutorial gemacht.
Habe mir extra EclispeEE Helius gedownloaded, anschließend JBoss + Maven in Eclipse und so normal und alles wie im Tutorial gemacht.

Ich hab es mit Eclipse Helios und Indego probiert. Hab alles 3 mal probiert und neu runtergeladen.
Habe Maven + Jboss auf C: entpackt, damit es nicht zu einem Fehler kommt wegen Leerzeichen im Pfad (das hab ich ja noch selbst hinbekommen zum ausbessern).

Habe nun auch Maven in der Kommandozeile mit mvn clean install ausgeführt, damit alle Daten deployed werden. (weil meine Fehlerausgabe immer wieder ist, dass es nicht deployed werden kann).

Hier mal eine genauere Beschreibung des Fehlers:
at javax.faces.context.FacesContext.isProcessingEvents(FacesContext.java:300) [ - Pastebin.com

Leider hab ich  den Output vom ersten Fehler nicht, da da zu oft dieser Backtrace gekommen ist....
Das ganze war der Output von "Console" Fenster.

Wenn ich nur Domain ist reserviert eingebe, dann kommt zumindest schon mal die JBoss Seite. Also JBoss läuft schonmal....
Allerdings keine Ahnung, was ich da mit den Fehlermeldungen falsch gemacht habe  (kann es sein, dass das ist, weil im Buch vonwo der Code kommt, maven 2.0 verwendet wurde und ich maven 3.0 habe?)


----------



## maki (28. Jun 2011)

*verschoben*


----------

